# Senior People



## SandraDee (Sep 9, 2013)

My heart goes out to all you young ones with IBS
I'm 70 years YOUNG and have had stomach issues for many years, doctors said it was stress until finally after complaining about a metallic taste a name was given IBS
I get bouts during stress am on an antidepressant. I'm struggling at this age with constant gurling/rumbling whether I'm hungry or not and blasting and tons of gas. Now trying probiotics and aloe and peppermint.
Are there any seniors that have this, I've read about all the younger ones and at least there are new things to try. I am a chocoholic so I know that doesn't help. I will be seeing my doctor who is a gastro specialist I'm just so tired of testing. I don't have pain but more discomfort and constipation. I too fear going out to eat I rather make my own which I'm not a watch what you eat so that doesn't help. My last attack came out of the blue and just wanted to sleep. I'm pushing myself to move about but there goes that grumbling sound and I get afraid. At my age I still need reassurance.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

You are definitely not alone! I am a bit younger than you, but considered a senior, and I have talked with many folks with IBS - some in their 90's! Some have struggled all their lives, others are new to it, but IBS can be found in any age group. Most IBS patients have pain either alone, or during attacks, but the worry over the attacks and the subsequent symptoms is IBS. Take a peek at my jounrney if you wish (link below.) I wish you all the best...


----------



## SandraDee (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the support, all the years that no one understood why I hated eating out. I would sit and pick for fear of something setting me off. Right now from stress have had some episodes, its the rumbling and gas and bloating sometimes I think at this age its other things. Just so sick of always worrying life is to short. Taking digestive aid and charcoal pills helps a little. I will read your journey.


----------



## Joi (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello SandraDee


I would like to introduce myself. I am also a young senior and grandmother recently diagnosed with IBS, lactose intolerance and a recent hydrogen breath test with SBIO. I am very much different from most with IBS in in that I don't have D or C. Might be because I eat prunes and whole grains. I was told to do this to avoid C as my GI doctor told me I have divertictulitis following a routine colonoscopy (ugh the prep!). A few years ago I started having R side stomach pain that came and went. Thought it might be something I was eating. Also love chocolate. Did the ultra sound bit 2x which was neg for GI issues but brought out gyn issues to monitor. (Anyway that's an other story). Also had upper endoscopy showing only mild inflammation. Seems over time symptoms (burping, upset stomach feeling, flatulence), became more frequent and uncomfortable and here I am. Yesterday I started Xifaxan for the SBIO. Too soon to tell. Yougert seems to help a little.
 
 What probiotics are you taking?
 
I also don't see many our age here. Yes, I too lose ambition to do much when I am not feeling well. When I was young I had no stomach issues what so ever. It was a pleasure. Now I'm thinking I might be gluten sensitive. This is all so frustrating. It could be dairy, gluten, fructose, who knows what is left to eat! 
 
This growing older is not easy. 

Warm regards from an other senior that has this. Joi


----------



## rita41 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi I am also senior ....73yrs........ This is a terrible ailment and I just posted a reply to another member regarding my discomfort at the moment. My stomach is very swollen and I also feel great discomfort in the rectum (frightened this is the dreaded cancer). Sometimes I do cry in frustration as I know people say "oh dear, here she goes again". The thing is I never know how to explain to the doctor so I feel very confused. I am at my wits end as I have had chronic constipation from young. I have done quite a few tests and yes the preparation is awful.........great I am not alone. Bless u all


----------



## Mary S (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi, I'm a senior too. 65 years old and I have been suffering with this since my forties. Lately it has gotten much worse. I have constant abdominal pain. I suffer mostly from constipation but sometimes diarreah. Anything I eat bothers me and I love food but food doesn't like me much. I always feel as if I haven't completly emptied when I have a BM. The last few weeks I have been finding blood in my stools. I'm also worried about the dreaded cancer. I have gas and bloating also and a lot of pain and pressure in my rectum (sorry TMI). The pain in my abdomen keeps me awake at night so I haven't been getting much sleep. I have a doctor's appointment this Friday and I hope I can get my useless doctor to take me seriously. This a terrible way to live.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

HI Mary--i'm senior too--61...been suffering with chronic constipation and pelvic floor dysfunction since childhood. so sorry for all the problems you are having and all the pain. yes it is all so difficult isn't it especially when it goes on for so many many years.

good luck with your doctor appointment friday. i do hope he/she takes you seriously and will help you.

wishing you all the best and sending many healing thoughts and prayers your way, annie


----------



## Mary S (Jun 25, 2013)

Well, I went to the doctor last Friday, Feb.28 and I told her all my symptoms:

Blood in my stools

Weight loss (35 lbs in 2 months) I weigh 100 lbs

constant and severe abdominal pain

Narrow pencil thin stools

difficult and painful BM's

Chronic fatigue and weekness

Bloating

Gas

Heartburn

Always feeling as if I haven't completly emtied my bowels

Waking up during the night because f the pain

She said she was concerned about the symptoms especially the blood in the stools and she was going to make an appointment for a Colonoscopy. Well, today her secretary called and said the doctor decided that I have the same symtoms I had 4 years ago. What????? I told her my symptoms are much different and worse than they were 4 years ago and that I discussed it with the doctor last Friday. Well a few phone calls later and she said the doctor would PROBABLY refer me to a Gastro. She wanted me to wait another year. I told her I can't wait another year, I need to find out what's wrong with me. Can you believe these useless doctor's? Are they trying to kill us?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Mary--oh dear! so sorry. i wonder why the doctor changed her mind about the colonoscopy all of a sudden like that?

and of course you don't want to wait another year. not with all those problems. and i would think a weight loss like that definitely warrants further investigation.

i think if it were me, i would either insist on a referral to a good gastro doc or else find another doctor who would listen and either test me or refer me to a good gastro for a colonoscopy and then after that also get the pelvic floor muscles tested. pencil thin stools, difficult and painful bm's and the feeling that the bowels aren't completely emptied could mean pelvic floor dysfunction. a defecatory proctogram and/or anorectal manometry can diagnose that and biofeedback/physical therapy can help correct it.

good luck--i do hope you can get some help for your problems and find some relief. take care.


----------

